# Designing training routines by Cowpimp



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are Cowpimps threads on desning training routines for more advanced lifters that want to try new things.


Cowpimp on designing a routine

Cowpimp on desinging a split routine

cowpimp on designing a full body routine


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing comes up when I click on those links......


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

they work for me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they work for me.



They must be retard repellent.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

If you are not registered please register for a FREE account and gain full access to our board!

   1. You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
   2. You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   3. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> If you are not registered please register for a FREE account and gain full access to our board!
> 
> ...



I get that occasionally.  It offers a prompt to login though.  When you enter your usename and password it directs you to the link aftward.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I get that occasionally.  It offers a prompt to login though.  When you enter your usename and password it directs you to the link aftward.


It worked once I logged in again.... Some great info on those threads.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> They must be retard repellent.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> They must be retard repellent.





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

>



It's bad enough you guys have to clog up the training section with this crap but now you are doing it to stickys. Please try to keep this kind of tomfoolery in open chat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2006)

Great stuff Cowpimp!  You've come a long way since the days of bartering bovine booty


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2006)

Well deserving sticky!  Congratulations, CP.  You've earned it.


----------



## huesoloco (Feb 25, 2006)

Great info.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 27, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, since day1 I said CP was gonna be a mod, but no one believed me.

Good Job CP.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 5, 2006)

its not workin for me even after i log in again


----------



## mike456 (Apr 5, 2006)

can some one copy and paste it into a new thread


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 5, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> can some one copy and paste it into a new thread


are any of them opening?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 5, 2006)

no none of them are workin for me


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2006)

They should work now.  They were lacking the domain suffix www before.  It should've still worked, but I edited the post.


----------



## samuri_sting (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 15, 2006)

samuri_sting said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?



Maybe you need to lift heavier, or work on generating more power, to induce more neural adaptations.  Maybe you need to periodize.  Maybe you just need a change.

You aren't going to be able to improve every single session.  You don't even necessarily have to try.  I back off and deload every 6 weeks or so.  Most of the time you should strive to improve, but if everyone were able to improve every single session then we would all be benching 800 pounds after several years, but this obviously isn't the case.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 19, 2006)

training is supposed to be improving after TIME... not in one day... or workout....


----------



## Leever (May 2, 2006)

Resting time is a great thing to do on the weekend and also for body parts.  I do one body part a day with two exercises per day. I also do cardio in the morning as-well. I found what works for me is to shock my system by not doing the same exercise for a total of three weeks. I have a cycle that I will do a different pair of exercises for three week total and then the fourth week I start all over again. This allows ample time for my muscles to recover from each kind of exercise. With this method, I see an increase in weight almost every time. It varies from time to time all depending on how much sleep I got the night before and what I have been eating. You can see what I am talking about if you go to my blog and scroll down to the first entry which is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Leever said:


> Resting time is a great thing to do on the weekend and also for body parts.  I do one body part a day with two exercises per day. I also do cardio in the morning as-well. I found what works for me is to shock my system by not doing the same exercise for a total of three weeks. I have a cycle that I will do a different pair of exercises for three week total and then the fourth week I start all over again. This allows ample time for my muscles to recover from each kind of exercise. With this method, I see an increase in weight almost every time. It varies from time to time all depending on how much sleep I got the night before and what I have been eating. You can see what I am talking about if you go to my blog and scroll down to the first entry which is at the bottom of the page.



That's a pretty good strategy mate.
__________________


----------



## LFC123 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Traning programe*

Im 18, i work out 6 times a week doing bodyparts in this order - back, biceps, chest, shoulders, triceps and then legs i do one body part a day with one days rest i was just wondering if that is a routine that would work to build good muscle mass and strength.

Also i wanted to know a good way to gain weight without using steroids. I eat six times a day an am currently using maximuscle Progain.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 19, 2009)

HELLO, i have a doubt regarding to mass and strength
to build mass i need to lifts heavy and to lift heavy i need some strength.

here is my question or doubt,,,,,,at this time of my life i need to build up mass because i´m underweight but i have loss alot of strength that meand i can lift heavy.and to buil mass i nee use heavy.
thanks


thnks


----------



## Marat (Jun 24, 2009)

alexvega,

Lifting heavy is relative to each person. Don't worry if your numbers are less than what they were in the past. Keep training hard and you'll be back to where you were.

However, proper diet is crucial to adding mass. To gain weight you need to increase your caloric intake. It doesn't matter how hard you are training if you are not eating enough.


----------



## maokoto (Jul 8, 2009)

Very useful and comprehensive!!

Thanks to you and cowpimp


----------



## JonPiven (Nov 6, 2009)

maokoto said:


> Very useful and comprehensive!!
> 
> Thanks to you and cowpimp



Yep really help ful thanks


----------



## DUUUH (Mar 12, 2010)

nice


----------



## DUUUH (Mar 12, 2010)

good


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for shitting all over the clean threads.


----------



## CarbonFitness (Apr 20, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## ramboris (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice thread!


----------



## CaptainInsano (Nov 3, 2010)

Lots of great info in those links.


----------



## musclemakernow (Nov 13, 2010)

This is  great  help! I am always on the look out for new routines to incorporate into my life. I love looker stronger and leaner.


----------



## Powodzenie (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried every routine known to man the last couple have been from Bill Bostrom's book "Z last book you will ever need in strength training"  In april i hit 425 raw bench and 625 raw dead but since there's been nothing.  Then I tried 5,3,1 routine from elite fits not bad but not moving up.  The last week or so I have been reading every westside article I could find and they are producing more guys benching over 600 lbs dead 0ver 800 and squat over 900 than anybody else anywhere.  I am putting together a nice template that is going to be easy to follow 4 days week max erfort upper dynamic upper max effort lower dynamic lower then adding bands and chains to the workouts.  I will have it all set up in an excell spreadsheet so all you will have to do is print it out and write everything in.  They work 3 weeks only change the routine up that is how you r able to max out every week because it keeps changing I will post the best articles that I have found like Dave Tate explaining westside training.  I guarantee I will hit 500 raw bench 700 raw dead with this routine.  I will post the links and attachments when it is done this week.  If you want to search go to yahoo type in westside templates shit load will come up then westside bands and chains u will see the one from Dave Tate Testosterone Nation link that is the best one that explains how to do it...


----------



## innermastery (Jan 14, 2011)

Really a nice information is provided by you and very useful also because i was not aware of it before.


----------



## darkknightza (Jan 17, 2011)

nice


----------



## dennis lan (Jan 25, 2011)

Plan your training or exercise according you free time.
If you are office going manage the time before or after 
the work for your office.


----------



## Boogz1218 (May 30, 2011)

Awesome info!


----------



## Tomn (Jul 16, 2011)

great stuff, thanks.. learned new things here


----------



## safavisr (Aug 2, 2011)

Me too


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 9, 2013)

Great read. I've been training movements instead of bodyparts for over a year now. Doubt i'll ever go back to a traditional bodypart split.


----------



## Kfredrik (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is useful


----------



## casizemore (Aug 28, 2014)

Good read


----------



## SayBye (Feb 9, 2015)

nice


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

Really great stuff!


----------

